# شرح اوامر الـ G-code



## سالم الوحيشي (29 أغسطس 2006)

G00 امر الحركة السريعة ( العشوائية ) في الفرازة 

وهو حركة العمود الدوار بخط مستقيم من مكان الى اخر بدون قطع 

وفي الرابط التالي شرح للامر من عملية معينة 

http://www.cncezpro.com/g00m.cfm 


G00 امر الحركة السريعة ( العشوائية ) في الخراطة 


http://www.cncezpro.com/g00t.cfm 


ملاحظة عند وضع الماوس على الصوره تتحرك الصورة لتمثل العملية وكذلك عندما تضع الماوس على الـ G-code ينقلك الى معنى العملية 


يتبع ...


----------



## zizo_abdelwahed (16 أكتوبر 2006)

مشكور على ذلك


----------



## ولهان المحبه (11 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكور وياليت لو كل الاوامر بالعربي


----------



## h2foo3 (11 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكوررررررررر يا اخى الكريم وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م.البغدادي007 (19 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكور اخوي


----------



## switzerland (21 ديسمبر 2007)

واني اشكرك وأقدر جهدك الرائع
:56:


----------



## نزار ابوفاتح (21 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## المهندس لؤى عنتر (23 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------

